# Bosch Drive Unit Performance Generation 3 (65Nm) Cruise (250Watt)



## Cube acid one 500 (25 Apr 2020)

Bosch Drive Unit Performance Generation 3 (65Nm) Cruise (250Watt) would this be a good motor for a harder riding style quite abit of off road use wheelies etc will this give me the power I need


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Apr 2020)

Depends precisely what you mean, but my initial thinking is no legal ebike will be much good for wheelies.

All of them are heavy lumps and and are relatively weedy in terms of power output.

Also the motor you are considering is a step down from the most powerful Bosch one.

If anything you want a Bosch bike with the Performance CX (75nm) motor.

You need to take a test drive to discover if any legal ebike can do what you seek.


----------



## fatblokish (11 May 2020)

Any advice on whether this motor continues to exhibit significant pedalling resistance above 15.5 mph?


----------

